# Ambleside Aire



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

I gather from looking at the "wild" site that there is an aire in Ambleside, I can hardly believe it!

I was hoping to stay in or near to the town next week, no CL's near enough and the CC site at Braithwaite Fold is fully booked for August - even at £22 a night - which I wouldn't pay anyway.

I have searched on here/iphone app and cannot find anywhere suitable to stay. So has anyone heard of this aire, or even better, tried it?

Failing that, any suggestions or recommendations for Ambleside/Windermere?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Spartacus, it here: http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&ll=54.429426,-2.96754&spn=0.000828,0.002626&t=k&z=19 ideally you should ring the guy that runs it. Let me have a google and I will find his number.

Olley

PS. have a look at this post: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-75450-ambleside.html+aire


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Ring Graham Dylie on 07708 310986 after 5.30 pm.
Cost is £10 per night. No facilities, just a hose pipe & somewhere to empty waste water, the toilet & rubbish.
Only 2 minutes from centre of Ambleside
Alan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yup, sorry, just about did this then phone went so probably duplicated in the above now.

How have you searched on MHF?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-866648.html#866648
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-731230.html#731230

Why don't you ring Graeme on 07708 310986 or email mfmcambles AT hotmail.com

> Google Maps <

http://picasaweb.google.com/funster365/Motorhomefun365AlbumMay2010#slideshow/5477523780411203378

Dave


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there

Sykeside Caravan Park is quite good (http://www.sykeside.co.uk/index.htm)- is at Brotherswater around 6 miles from Ambleside but they also charge £22 per night.

Has a pub at the top with excellent food tho and views to die for. Have just come back from there.

Milly


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies, blimey £10 a night for an aire  

Rubs it in when you've just come back from France, spent two nights next to Lake Nantua - close enough to walk the canoe across the road and drop her in the water - for €5 a night with all facilities. 

An aire in the UK but at twice the price of a CL/CS, ah well, let's hope there's space available next week.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

midlifecrisismil said:


> Hi there
> 
> Sykeside Caravan Park is quite good (http://www.sykeside.co.uk/index.htm)- is at Brotherswater around 6 miles from Ambleside but they also charge £22 per night.
> 
> ...


I can also vouch for Sykeside. We love the place &, if it is important to you, the on-site pub is dog friendly.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Wild camping*

WOW, I used to wild camp in this field (with a tent or just a sleeping bag, I was young then) many years ago, when the Lakes was not as busy as it is now. I'm only 47 but sound like a right old codger ...... :lol:


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*remember*

Can you remember those days, before mobile phones, tinternet and motorhomes.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



spartacus said:


> Thanks for the quick replies, blimey £10 a night for an aire
> 
> Rubs it in when you've just come back from France, spent two nights next to Lake Nantua - close enough to walk the canoe across the road and drop her in the water - for €5 a night with all facilities.
> 
> An aire in the UK but at twice the price of a CL/CS, ah well, let's hope there's space available next week.


We stayed there a short while ago when it was £6 or £8 depending on your length.Then we got an email to say it would be £10 per unit from 1st July.He said the cost was due to outside influences within Cumbria.
But if you consider the car park next door is £7 for 12 hours it doesn't seem a bad deal at all.
Bri


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

I am at the CL at Patterdale Hall at the moment there is a spare pitch, don't know how long for £12.00 a night, not far from Ambleside.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Just a thought. Have you checked if there are and CC&C DA meets within the area? I know there are usualy a few going on this time of year
You could try looking at the Laeland DA website
http://lakelandda.homestead.com/index.html as a starting point

Boomba


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

jimmyd0g said:


> midlifecrisismil said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there
> ...


Hi Jimmydog

So dog friendly that last weekend one young pooch had a very smelly accident on the floor of the barn bit of the pub   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Starblazer09 (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is a picture of the site at ambleside, 2 mins walk into town, there is a public toilet 1 min walk from pitch in the play park to the rear of the site.

For £10 this is outstanding value for the lakes. We are off there for the bank hols in August. Book up with Graham though before you set off, the secret is out now and its gets full very quickly.


----------

